# Maria Joao Pires



## Albert7

One of my favorite all time pianists in fact. Thoughtful and very meditative in performance.

Here is a Youtube clip of her in a duet


----------



## brotagonist

I was lucky to nab this album at a used record store a couple of summers ago:


----------



## Albert7

I just got her Schubert and Chopin Nocturnes albums a few moments ago.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

An amazing, shocking, and rather funny story


----------



## Albert7

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> An amazing, shocking, and rather funny story


Chailly was definitely not expectant of that result eh?


----------



## elgar's ghost

I like her DG recording of the Schubert Impromptus a lot - the music-making certainly more than compensates for the rather precious hippy-dippy sleevenotes and artwork.


----------



## Pugg

The first set of Mozart piano sonatas (now on Brilliant ) are wonderful :tiphat:


----------



## quack

Pires is the pianist that made me realise I liked Mozart.









At first with Mozart I only really liked his Requiem, everything else sounded too fussily classical. But that Pires disc gave such an electrifying and exciting live performance which really caught my attention and made me listen to the rest of Mozart afresh.


----------



## JACE

quack said:


> Pires is the pianist that made me realise I liked Mozart.
> 
> View attachment 57767
> 
> 
> At first with Mozart I only really liked his Requiem, everything else sounded too fussily classical. But that Pires disc gave such an electrifying and exciting live performance which really caught my attention and made me listen to the rest of Mozart afresh.


These Mozart PCs are great too:









*Mozart - Piano Concertos Nos. 17 & 21 / Maria João Pires · COE · Abbado*

But I like Pires' Schubert Impromptus best of all:









*Le Voyage Magnifique*


----------



## Albert7

Nice, I think that there is supposed to be a DG box set for Pires so I need to get my hands on that one.


----------



## aajj

I agree with the comment about Pires' Impromptus set. Many great recordings of this work are out there, but hers is my favorite. She gets so deep into the soul of the music! The _Le Voyage Magnifique_ release also includes a brilliant read of 3 Klavierstucke, D.946.

Also, her recording of Schubert's Moments Musicaux is as great as any I've heard.


----------



## PetrB

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> An amazing, shocking, and rather funny story


"Blocked in your country on copyright grounds" (Love the whack syntax, there


----------



## Skilmarilion

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> An amazing, shocking, and rather funny story


Whilst still somewhat impressive, this was from an open rehearsal "concert", and yet she was prepared to play any of three of the concerti ... she was just caught off guard as to which one here [although some question the legitimacy of all this].


----------



## Albert7

Her Chopin is pretty extraordinary in fact. I truly think that she is one of the great interpreters. Even prefer her over Rubenstein.


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## bharbeke

Albert7 said:


> Her Chopin is pretty extraordinary in fact. I truly think that she is one of the great interpreters. Even prefer her over Rubenstein.


Chopin's Piano Concerto No. 1 played by her and the Chamber Orchestra of Europe was amazing.


----------



## Holden4th

I'm going to demur here. I found her Chopin Nocturnes to be rather fussy, spoiling the natural line of the music.


----------



## Pugg

Holden4th said:


> I'm going to demur here. I found her Chopin Nocturnes to be rather fussy, spoiling the natural line of the music.


Try the Mozart sonatas, her first recording.


----------



## Holden4th

Listening now to K330


----------

